# strung up by a crazed Texas Lynch Mob...or "Attack of the Texans"...



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

..or whatever the hell you wanna call it...I got f#$%'d up by some Texans...

basically, what started out as this....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/311615-did-i-piss-off-texas-something.html

then, quickly escalated into this....

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/312048-screw-you-were-texas.html

which, after today's mail delivery(I think it's official now...my mail lady hates me), resulted in this.....










Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah..and now thanks to the Texans, what's left of the Center smells like cow shit and BBQ sauce."

now, I know that you're all dying to see pictures of the Destruction..and you will, but I just wanted to give you all an idea of what could happen if you decide to screw with Texas..plus, I wanted to let the guys that sent the stuff know that it got here..so, thank You in advance and I'll get pictures of the carnage up ASAP.

more to follow........


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh snap!! What a hit.. Can't wait to see what's inside


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Some very unhappy steer lovers...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

holy crap!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Holy shit. Those are some rather large boxes. Can't wait to see the contents


----------



## Deadhead Dave (Jun 10, 2012)

That is ridiculous!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I would hate to see what would have happened if you told them chili comes with beans too.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's amazing! Well done, Texans.

Although I'm betting the craters are going to be bigger in Texas now, too.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

The bombs at night 

launch big and bright


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Bwaaaaaahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha......


Nice choice in targets boys, or in Texan, Yall done picked an extreeee good feller to deestroy.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Ho-lee Sheeit! Dayum boys, ya'll done good. :cb


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

When they say don't mess with Texas...the mean don't mess with Texas!!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Seeing that stack brings a tear to my eye


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Seeing that stack brings a tear to my eye


+1 love it!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

yep pete.... im laughing at you. It really is funnier when it happens to some one else


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Fear not Pete...I'm lining up plenty of Texans in the near future. They seem to be the only state I want to fcuk with lately...


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Ahhhhh hahahahahah

Bwjhahahahahaha

Ahhhhh. Hahahahahahah

Oh crap...I can't breathe.... Can't breathe....

Ahhhhhh hahahahahah aha

Nice job Texans! That's what makes me so damn glad I fly WAY under the radar...unlike you, eh Peety???


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

That is a beautiful sight!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> Fear not Pete...I'm lining up plenty of Texans in the near future. They seem to be the only state I want to fcuk with lately...


Silly Rooster, trix are for kids.


----------



## 03Jarhead (Apr 30, 2012)

another lesson where the little guy picks on the big guy the big guy beats the living hell out of the small guy. I almost peed myself when i saw all these packages but the big picture in all of this I don't think you learned your lesson The hefabomber i know will keep poking the bear untill they blow up your pink sub. Hey guys and gals from texas great job .


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Considering these all came from Texas, I'm betting they're all filled with cow patties 

Only got two things in Texas, and I don't think those boxes are full of steers! Ha!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

gosh said:


> Considering these all came from Texas, I'm betting they're all filled with cow patties
> 
> Only got two things in Texas, and I don't think those boxes are full of steers! Ha!


Steers and beers baby!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

gosh said:


> Considering these all came from Texas, I'm betting they're all filled with cow patties


I was tempted ...really really tempted!!!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Dayum! mg:


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Daaaaaamn.......


(LOL, had a good pic to illustrate a Texas bitch slap, but I'm at quota for image uploads.)


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh yes. Great job fellas. I am very thankful for the help. BTW Pete...it ain't over. tomorrow will bring more!!!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I really couldn't call it a night before I posted some pics of the massacre for you guys, but before I get started, I just wanna get this outta the way, first

9405 5036 9930 0053 5537 36

that being said..on to the pics:biggrin:

the first one to hit was actually from yesterday...the UPS guy dropped this off from Amazon and it was from ABHOE(Baine)....










a very cool book, which is basically a photo journey all over Texas pertaining to all things BBQ..BBQ joints, chefs preparing food..I've been thumbing through it and found some great pics...


























Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, the guy in that last pic kinda looks like you."

I don't see it, myself...very cool book, Baine....thanks:rockon:

next, we have TxEMTP69(Keith)...I guess he don't like guys that mess with Texas
















yum..awesome sticks..








love the key chain and the beer koozy...that will definitely be put to good use..thanks, Keith

next, something from my old buddy Ken(FWTX)








I dunno..call me crazy, but I think Ken's tryin' to tell me somethin'..still, love the bomb note.....and the sticks.....









awesome..been wantin' to try an Elegancia for a while..now I can...thanks, Buddy:thumb:

guys....I really want to thank you for all this great stuff..it really means a lot to me..

okay, got a few more packages left to go through, but I gotta get my ass to bed now, so I'll finish up the rest of the massacre report tomorrow

TO BE CONTINUED.......


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

Goldstein said:


> Oh yes. Great job fellas. I am very thankful for the help. BTW Pete...it ain't over. tomorrow will bring more!!!!!


Muahahahahaha, he is right Pete, may as well wait until tomorrow to post an update.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Goldstein said:


> Oh yes. Great job fellas. I am very thankful for the help. BTW Pete...it ain't over. tomorrow will bring more!!!!!


ummmmmmm...yeehaa?:help:


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ummmmmmm...yeehaa?:help:


Your mailman is really going to hate you, lol.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

ahahahahahahahahahaha...And they all hit around the same time. Have fun rebuilding after this Pete :biglaugh:


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

That'll teach you to start trouble Pete! Rough him up cowboys! :cowboyic9:


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Pete.....I'm thinking the amount of tomorrows in your future is gonna last a while!! Great job my fellow Texans!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

That's some mean pile... Way to go boys!

I think my mailman would shit a brick if I had a bomb like that delivered.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Pete my friend - enjoy that Kinky Friedman - it's a State of Texas cigar - check out that band.
If I can get ahold of some Texas ******* I'll send you one.

PEACE!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I would hate to see what would have happened if you told them chili comes with beans too.


David - even the most challenged of members knows theres no beans in chili - GET REAL!
Beans are how our freinds south-o-the-border make a pot feed twenty people...


----------



## C-gar (Apr 25, 2012)

Why is it always "...pick on Texas"? Why not give it a rest, just for one day. How about tomorrow let's make it officially, "Pick on Wisconsin" day?


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

You gotta love this site! We hear so much about a nation full of takers and moochers and then you realize that this site and it's members are exactly the opposite. People on Puff are just looking for a reason to send smokes to someone they don't know, and probably won't ever meet in person.

In honor of all the goodwill in this community, I move that we all have a great smoke today.

Do I hear a second !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

jphank said:


> That's some mean pile... Way to go boys!
> 
> I think my mailman would shit a brick if I had a bomb like that delivered.


Worry not sister, yours is on its way


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

ezred said:


> You gotta love this site! We hear so much about a nation full of takers and moochers and then you realize that this site and it's members are exactly the opposite. People on Puff are just looking for a reason to send smokes to someone they don't know, and probably won't ever meet in person.
> 
> In honor of all the goodwill in this community, I move that we all have a great smoke today.
> 
> Do I hear a second !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seconded, and RG for you!


----------



## Goldstein (Mar 7, 2012)

ezred said:


> You gotta love this site! We hear so much about a nation full of takers and moochers and then you realize that this site and it's members are exactly the opposite. People on Puff are just looking for a reason to send smokes to someone they don't know, and probably won't ever meet in person.
> 
> In honor of all the goodwill in this community, I move that we all have a great smoke today.
> 
> Do I hear a second !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


That is the truth. While we may make it sound so contrite and vicious, there is nothing but some fun and generosity between some BOTL and SOTL.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Goldstein said:


> That is the truth. While we may make it sound so contrite and vicious, there is nothing but some fun and generosity between some BOTL and SOTL.


Speak for yourself Craig. That nasty pinheaded feller has been a pin in my side for too long. I needed to do my best to stop his fiendish ways. Alas, I don't know whether this attack has even put a dent in his evil incarnate coat of armor he wears.

Barry, in honor of all things evil in this world, I move that we have a great smoke today...heck let's just have one every day because the sun is up somewhere and we are alive.


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Barry, in honor of all things evil in this world, I move that we have a great smoke today...heck let's just have one every day because the sun is up somewhere and we are alive.


SECONDED!


----------



## ezred (Jun 27, 2011)

Barry, in honor of all things evil in this world, I move that we have a great smoke today...heck let's just have one every day because the sun is up somewhere and we are alive.[/QUOTE]

OK you talked me into it!


----------



## mturnmm (May 18, 2011)

Remember, if you put beans in your chili...you don't know beans about chili!! Puff is the best friends I never met!!


----------

